

I like to try an experiment on HN. Have your say - faramarz

I have a web app idea I would like to see come to reality.<p>I want the very first step to be an HN post explaining my idea, and then calling for talent/partners from this community to build a team around the idea.<p>Next, produce a prototype and finally apply to any startup accelerator program that will have us.<p>There is a real business potential here and the biz model only works by collecting a transaction fee from day one.<p>Before I make that post, I was hoping people could chime in with some advice.
Is it even feasible to find partners just like that? without any background knowledge.. 
Is it risky from a legal perspective?
Should I do it?<p>Will I run the risk of burning future investment possibilities by discussing everything in the open?<p>I have the post ready in a doc. Just trying to second guess the thought of posting it here.<p>Any advice?
======
nudge
The risk is probably not a legal one, but rather simply that someone might do
it themselves.

Of course, you don't have to give away _everything_ about your idea.

It would be a great experiment though. Go for it.

------
amackera
I imagine you will have better luck trying to found co-founders amongst the
people you know and can trust that you've met in real life. Having said that,
this is the Internet! Reddit named a whale Mr. Splashy Pants! There's nothing
we aren't capable of.

Also be aware the the community here is _not_ about advertising startup ideas
or recruiting. This is a news network / message board for hackers to share
interesting info they know others will like. I'm not saying not to go for it,
but just be careful not to come off as too slimy :)

------
alexwyser
I wanted to try out a similar experiment. I think that if the idea for the
startup is good enough, it would attract a lot of talented people from the
community.

I'd love to see how this works out.

